# Milking The Cow Beer Festival In Toowoomba



## gjhansford (21/4/11)

I was down at the Spotted Cow (Toowoomba) last night for dinner and a few pints and discovered they are running a beer festival over the June Long weekend. Basic details on their website: 





Festival includes chats by some brewers (Stone & Wood, Murrays, Lord Nelson so far), some special brews and a home brew competition with the Grand Prize including a few days at a micro brewery making your winning brew for the Cow.

I spoke to Phil on the phone and he says' it's a limited style competition with a focus on IPAs as it's the Queen's Birthday weekend.

More detauls to come soon ... but I'm planning on being there and brewing a Meantime clone for the comp!

:icon_cheers: 

ghhb


----------



## winkle (21/4/11)

I wonder if I can push my luck and try to go to this, could even have a beer to go in the comp.
(Shhhh. Just don't tell Bribie, Pocket Beers, or Browndog its on)


----------



## WSC (21/4/11)

winkle said:


> I wonder if I can push my luck and try to go to this, could even have a beer to go in the comp.
> (Shhhh. Just don't tell Bribie, Pocket Beers, or Browndog its on)


This looks like a goer. I'm hoping to have my 4 degrees pale ale on tap but still waiting to hear back from the cow. Should be good.


----------



## clarkey7 (21/4/11)

winkle said:


> I wonder if I can push my luck and try to go to this, could even have a beer to go in the comp.
> (Shhhh. Just don't tell Bribie, Pocket Beers, or Browndog its on)


I'm planning on being there all weekend...just haven't run it by the family yet h34r: .

Big Brewday weekend might be a goer for the IPA.

PB


----------



## bradsbrew (21/4/11)

Might just have to visit some freinds and relies that weekend. Couldn't find the entry form to download on th Luckona website.

Cheers


----------



## browndog (22/4/11)

Looks like a trip up the range is in order.

-BD


----------



## winkle (22/4/11)

browndog said:


> Looks like a trip up the range is in order.
> 
> -BD



BABBs bus trip???


----------



## browndog (22/4/11)

winkle said:


> BABBs bus trip???



If the interest is there we could contact Thirsty Critters Perry, what do you say?

Thirsty Critters contacted. Will await their reply.


----------



## winkle (22/4/11)

I'm always interested if there's drinking to be done and no driving :beer: .


----------



## gjhansford (23/4/11)

Looks like a crowd will be decending on chilly Toowoomba in June.

Happy to provide floor space in front of the fire for those who want to sleep rather than drink  

I have contacted Phil again about the brew comp rules and forms ... will post details when I get them.

ghhb


----------



## NickB (23/4/11)

I'm extremely interested. Just not sure if I'll be working that weekend, but if not, I'll try to make it.

Bus trip sounds the goods. Sleep on the way home after a big day (or days) drinking...

Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun (23/4/11)

Finally, a beer event where I don't need to travel for 100s of km! :icon_cheers: 

If the bus trip doesn't work out, I may be able to assist with accommodation etc, just a little unsure of my digs at this point (a long, job- related story...).


----------



## WSC (28/4/11)

WSC said:


> This looks like a goer. I'm hoping to have my 4 degrees pale ale on tap but still waiting to hear back from the cow. Should be good.



3 kegs of 4 Degrees Pale Ale and I will be attending! 

See you there.


----------



## Snowdog (2/5/11)

Looks like an event not to be missed!


----------



## browndog (6/5/11)

I've heard back from Pete from Thirsty Critters and he tells me he is in the process of setting up a tour to the Spotted Cow festival and is looking for feedback on whether people would prefer a day trip or to stay up there over night, any thoughts?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## potof4x (10/5/11)

Fortunately, after a roster change at work, I'll be able make it to this. Looking foward to putting in a session at the cow and maybe meeting some of you. Will put in an entry for the competition for laughs, the guidelines are up on the site.


----------



## Sully (10/5/11)

_INNER MONOLOGUE_ - "hmmm..... rellies up there - good reason not to go but a few co-horts from my old stomping ground will put me up for the night. Either that or Queens Park." _/INNNER MONOLOGUE_


Yep I'm in.


----------



## Paul H (10/5/11)

browndog said:


> I've heard back from Pete from Thirsty Critters and he tells me he is in the process of setting up a tour to the Spotted Cow festival and is looking for feedback on whether people would prefer a day trip or to stay up there over night, any thoughts?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



I'd be keen for a day trip, back to the old Woomby where men are men & sheep are nervous :beerbang: 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Sully (10/5/11)

Paul H said:


> I'd be keen for a day trip, back to the old Woomby where men are men & sheep are nervous :beerbang:
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul


The sheep are fine and safe, it's sisters, daughters, nieces, cousins that get up an hour earlier to get a head start.


"hey there girly, you sure got a purdy mouth...."


h34r:


----------



## thirstycritter (12/5/11)

Looking forward to a drive up the range - get in touch with browndog for details


----------



## tallie (13/5/11)

browndog said:


> I've heard back from Pete from Thirsty Critters and he tells me he is in the process of setting up a tour to the Spotted Cow festival and is looking for feedback on whether people would prefer a day trip or to stay up there over night, any thoughts?



I should be up for this. At this stage I could do either (day trip/overnight).

Cheers,
tallie.


----------



## potof4x (27/5/11)

The entry forms and conditions are now posted on the Milking the cow festival site.


----------



## gjhansford (28/5/11)

Details of the Beer festival 'packages' below and here.

*Huge Friday Night Launch Party*
Exclusive launch as we kick off proceedings with 16 new beers finding there way on tap at the Cow in one foul swoop! 

*Craft Brewers Speaker Sessions*
Beginning Saturday at Noon, come meet the brewers in a number of available sessions and learn more about their tasty drops and some of the secrets to creating them. Sample some of the best and latest available brews. You will be able to make bookings soon for these as we are finalising the detail. 

*Beer Passport*
Need help to remember all the latest and greatest? Use your Beer Passport as a record of your journey and the flavours you loved the most. You will also be called upon to vote for your favourite brews over the weekend. The "Beer of the People!" 

*Specialised Menu*
Just for the three days of the Festival enjoy a specialised menu which takes the great flavours of craft beers and matches them with great dishes. All designed by our own Phil Coorey and head chef Nicole Croker. 

*Home Brew Competition*
Think you can match it with the best brewers or maybe just give your neighbour a run for their money enter your bottled pride and joy. In honour of the Queens Birthday we are asking for one style of beer. An English Style All Mash India Pale Ale as per the Beer Judge Certification Program Section 14 A (1).

The winning beer will then be made professionally at Bacchus Brewing in Brisbane and then afforded the honour of being sold at a later date at the Spotted Cow! The winning brew will also receive a trip to Bryon Bay and spend a day brewing at Stone and Wood!! Download our guidelines and entry form here or send it to your Dad for his under the house special. 

Entries close midday June 11, 2011. Winners announced June 12, 2011.


----------



## Anofre (2/6/11)

So who's all coming & for how many/what days?
I'm up for all 3, but leave pass from the Minister of Housing for Friday yet to be approved...

It'll be a good chance to catchup with AHB members and put a face to the avatars...
The problem is I don't know what you look like & vice versa! h34r: 

Could I suggest something as silly as an AHB identifier?

I'll be the tall blonde bloke with a laurel wreath of hops on the head, spending equal amounts of time at the bar & smoking deck....


----------



## Ross (2/6/11)

I'll be up for the whole weekend, starting Friday night. Will have a Cunning Ninja or CraftBrewer shirt on.
We've supplied 6 different beers.

Cunning Ninja's - Imperial IPA
Obama IPA - Black IPA
Bacchus Bushfire - Smoked Black lager
Bacchus Porter - London Porter
Bacchus Red - Cock Ale
Bacchus Pale Ale - Belgian Pale Ale

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (2/6/11)

Ross said:


> I'll be up for the whole weekend, starting Friday night. Will have a Cunning Ninja or CraftBrewer shirt on.
> We've supplied 6 different beers.
> 
> Cunning Ninja's - Imperial IPA
> ...



London Porter hey, ok I'll be up for one/two days depending on "work-release", probably driving if the bus doesn't materialise & have to track down some kin to stay with.

If the wife turns up don't give her any of that Cunning Ninja


----------



## clarkey7 (2/6/11)

winkle said:


> London Porter hey, ok I'll be up for one/two days depending on "work-release", probably driving if the bus doesn't materialise & have to track down some kin to stay with.
> 
> If the wife turns up don't give her any of that Cunning Ninja


I'll be there all weekend :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (6/6/11)

Is there a drop-off point in Brisbane for bottles in the comp?
(Apologies if someones told me before but I'll a bit of a tard.)
I should be up on the 12th - thats as far as planning has got.


----------



## Ross (6/6/11)

winkle said:


> Is there a drop-off point in Brisbane for bottles in the comp?
> (Apologies if someones told me before but I'll a bit of a tard.)
> I should be up on the 12th - thats as far as planning has got.




CraftBrewer by this Friday 1pm. 


cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (6/6/11)

Ross said:


> CraftBrewer by this Friday 1pm.
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



Ta Ross.


----------



## Paul H (6/6/11)

Take your thermal & lockable underwear, them "mountain folk" run amok!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (8/6/11)

Well after some twisting of the arm I am heading up on Saturday for a look see sticky beak at this one. Should be a great event by all accounts.

Hopefully catch up with a few of the Toowoomba Brewerhood and the usual suspects whilst there.

Chap Chap


----------



## beersom (9/6/11)

Hey Everybody, hope a fun weekend is had by all. I was really hoping to return to my old stomping ground/workplace for this one but the plans have been interupted by the arrival of 9lbs of beautiful baby girl.  
cheers 
Ian


----------



## winkle (9/6/11)

beersom said:


> Hey Everybody, hope a fun weekend is had by all. I was really hoping to return to my old stomping ground/workplace for this one but the plans have been interupted by the arrival of 9lbs of beautiful baby girl.
> cheers
> Ian


Congratulations :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/6/11)

Congrats Ian. 9lbs of baby girls indeed amazing.

You'll have a few sleepless nights now - and for the next 20 years as well. 

I have 3 x (formerly 9lb babies) girls. Teach them to sniff the hop packets now, and you'll have brew hands for life.

As for Toowoomba - well, I'm a mountain man and I love mountin' women.

Goomba


----------



## Paul H (9/6/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> As for Toowoomba - well, I'm a mountain man and I love mountin' women.
> 
> Goomba



Which is fine as long you aren't related to them.  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/6/11)

Paul H said:


> Which is fine as long you aren't related to them.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



'tis one of the many benefits of being a first gen. They're all scattered around the world, but not in Oz.

I suppose in Toowoomba (and Tasmania) it might be an issue. Them cold frosty nights, you need to cuddle something.

Goomba


----------



## tallie (10/6/11)

beersom said:


> Hey Everybody, hope a fun weekend is had by all. I was really hoping to return to my old stomping ground/workplace for this one but the plans have been interupted by the arrival of 9lbs of beautiful baby girl.
> cheers
> Ian



Congrats again Ian! Shame we'll miss you on the weekend, but there's always the next time.


Just booked my Greyhound tickets. Spotted Cow, here I come! :beerbang: Well, tomorrow... Save some beer for me! :beer: 
Cheers,
tallie


----------



## winkle (10/6/11)

tallie said:


> Congrats again Ian! Shame we'll miss you on the weekend, but there's always the next time.
> 
> 
> Just booked my Greyhound tickets. Spotted Cow, here I come! :beerbang: Well, tomorrow... Save some beer for me! :beer:
> ...



Don't drink it all tomorrow!
Damm these stupid promises of mine, ie - to finish a work project by Tuesday <_<


----------



## RdeVjun (12/6/11)

So far this festival has been a real cracker with some excellent beers, great food and interesting guest speakers. Great to catch up with loads of locals, former Toowoomba-ites and many visitors, I'm heading back in again this arvo for the big finale. You never know, they might need a hand to empty a few leftover kegs. :chug:


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/11)

Unfortunately had life get in the way of a good time. <_< Hopefully next year I can make it as this looks like a cracker of an event.

Chap Chap


----------



## NickB (12/6/11)

Me too, but at least I'm brewing. Had a mate round from work for the majority of the brewday. Coming to the end of the 90 min boil on a Lager. 8.5kg BB Pale, POR for bittering and Hersbrucker at 15. Smells great!

Will be making the effort to get along next year!

Cheers


----------



## Ross (12/6/11)

Back home after a brilliant weekend, had some fabulous beers & met up with great friends old & new...

I judged the IPA competition with the brewer from the Lord Nelson this morning & can confirm the winner was Graeme Starke - The beer was an absolute standout from the field. An excellent & worthy winner :beer: 

Just had a call from my team who are still up there drinking & flying the Bacchus Flag, that we have taken out the peoples choice Champion Beer with our Cunning Ninja's Imperial IPA, so feeling pretty pleased considering some of the awesome beers it was up against

Cheers Ross


----------



## clarkey7 (12/6/11)

Ross said:


> Back home after a brilliant weekend, had some fabulous beers & met up with great friends old & new...
> 
> I judged the IPA competition with the brewer from the Lord Nelson this morning & can confirm the winner was Graeme Starke - The beer was an absolute standout from the field. An excellent & worthy winner :beer:
> 
> ...


Well Done to Graeme that's awesome......

The Ninja snuck up on me a couple of times during the weekend....F%$^in great beer :icon_cheers: 
This beer really lives up to the hype...Congrats to Brother Kenrick "The Minister" AKA "Head Cow" :beerbang: 

Fun weekend.......must do again soon.

PB


----------



## NickB (12/6/11)

Photos or it didn't happen h34r:

Well done to Ross and the Team on the win!


----------



## starkesbier (13/6/11)

Had a great weekend at the Cow. Kudos to Phil for putting it on. Many great beers and the Ninja was a very deserving winner. Also met a whole bunch of brewers I had never met before so good times all around.

Stoked with my win. Bloody awesome prize. Cheers Ross for the kudos on my beer.

Cheers
Starkesbier


----------



## bradsbrew (13/6/11)

Well done Graeme. sounds like it was a good weekend.

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (13/6/11)

P.U.B.S. roolz :beerbang: Well done Graeme.

However BABBs did get a look in - I have it on good authority that our RdeVjun was runner up with a Rye-P-A ...

Congratulations Ralph, and your *pillowcase*  

Yet again, shows there's nothing wrong with Maxi-BIAB


----------



## Ross (13/6/11)

Just to add to the Beer comp results....

The competition was judged like a Best of Show round. The beers were lined up in a long line & we went through each one eliminating & short listing our preferences before making a final decision.
We ended up with approx 8 beers in the final taste off, but 2 stood out from the rest & the winner being the real stand out. So the 2nd place beer deserves a special mention as well & this was made by Ralph DeVoil, well done mate, it was a very good beer.

So apologies to anyone that was hoping for judging notes & feedback, but this wasn't the intention of the comp & there really wasn't the time amongst the packed programme to do so.


Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (13/6/11)

Ross said:


> Just to add to the Beer comp results....
> 
> The competition was judged like a Best of Show round. The beers were lined up in a long line & we went through each one eliminating & short listing our preferences before making a final decision.
> We ended up with approx 8 beers in the final taste off, but 2 stood out from the rest & the winner being the real stand out. So the 2nd place beer deserves a special mention as well & this was made by Ralph DeVoil, well done mate, it was a very good beer.
> ...




Congrats to Graham and RDV, well done.

Was anyone else surprised to receive a text advisong that your entry had been received at The Cow??? Nice - professional use of the technology - good on Phil and the team.

Screwy


----------



## RdeVjun (13/6/11)

Thanks Screwy, Bribie, Ross et al, I'm really pleased with the runner- up placing and prizes. Of course, congratulations Graeme and we are all quite envious of that first prize, I'm also looking forward to tasting your Bacchus- brewed beer on tap at the Cow!
I'm hoping next year is a bigger and better festival, however by all accounts this one was pretty mind- blowing, so all the team and everyone involved can take a bow.

Oh Bribie, sorry my blue- not TP's RyePA but it was based on his Gunga Din Mini Rye PA with just a touch of Rye Caramel instead of the big whack of Rye Malt, the other base malts increased proportionally, fermented on 1026PC instead of 1968. Many thanks TP for the original recipe!


----------



## winkle (13/6/11)

I am suffering from hop overload, dunno how you guys did the whole three days :unsure: .
Pretty good value all round, good friendly staff and even the motel was good :icon_cheers: 
Well done team Baccus, Graeme and Ralph.
I pity PB's missus having a drunken snoring & farting brewer to keep her company all the way home


----------



## clarkey7 (13/6/11)

Stopped for a Big Daddy's pie on the way home...... :icon_cheers: 

Did a pretty good job of staying awake...until we got to about Ipswich.....then I joined the kids and passed out.

Woke up in 20mins with a sore neck....

Missus left me going like a nodding dog...

Hops are awesome Winkle. :icon_drool2: 

I had a couple of 7% Pumpkin Beers after dinner last night as I started feeling thirsty again...spices to give me a break from all the Hops...then I saddled up again for my latest AIPA.

Slept well last night... I'll be planning a couple of brewery tours/bar/brewers visits in the near future :beerbang: 

PB


----------



## winkle (13/6/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> Stopped for a Big Daddy's pie on the way home...... :icon_cheers:
> 
> Did a pretty good job of staying awake...until we got to about Ipswich.....then I joined the kids and passed out.
> 
> ...



You are the energiser bunny :icon_cheers: 
Finished up with a couple more Icons after a long day
It was a long stagger back to the ambassadore last night about 9pm (about twice as many steps as going to the pub).


----------



## starkesbier (22/6/11)

Cheers to Phil from the Spotted Cow and to Ross and Bill from Bacchus Brewing for the fun brew day last Friday. Here are a few photos from the day. Had a great time putting on a fifty litre batch to go on tap at the Cow. Tallie from this forum was brewing his pumpkin beer to go on tap at the archive next to me (and yes he did get a stuck sparge  ) so it was great sharing the experience with someone else. Anyway just wanted to thank all those involved.

Cheers
Starkesbier


----------



## bradsbrew (22/6/11)

Well done Graeme, did Ross get the whip out?  Will be interesting to see how your brew goes on tap at the Cow. When does it go on tap? And yeah watch at for that Tallie fella, he always looks down on me. B) 

Cheers Brad


----------



## RdeVjun (11/3/12)

A little birdie may have told me that this year's MTC comp style is RIS.  (But fark me- RIS FFS??... :angry: ) 

Anyway, its less than four months away, so better get cracking! :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (11/3/12)

RdeVjun said:


> A little birdie may have told me that this year's MTC comp style is RIS.  (But fark me- RIS FFS??... :angry: )
> 
> Anyway, its less than four months away, so better get cracking! :icon_cheers:



Sweeeet, I've got one of them planned :icon_cheers:


----------



## RdeVjun (27/3/12)

Stop the bus! Its Porter! Sanity has prevailed and any of the three BJCP types will be accepted. B) 

The Cow are just finalising the prize details before announcing it officially, probably later this week or the weekend. Any questions: [email protected]


----------



## Ross (27/3/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Stop the bus! Its Porter! Sanity has prevailed and any of the three BJCP types will be accepted. B)
> 
> The Cow are just finalising the prize details before announcing it officially, probably later this week or the weekend. Any questions: [email protected]



Phil rang me today for some guidance... I thought porter made a lot more sense  

cheers Ross


----------



## RdeVjun (27/3/12)

Thanks Ross, pretty sure I am not just speaking on my own behalf when I say this, but there are some quite relieved and much happier brewers out there! :icon_cheers: 
Too bad winkle, you'll just have to drink that RIS yourself or perhaps inflict it on unsuspecting visitors!


----------



## NickB (27/3/12)

No, wrong, bad! I have a RIS and it is being kegged tonight! Bastards!!!


----------



## RdeVjun (27/3/12)

Oh Nick, come on mate, its just leveling the playing field!  Case swap perhaps, if you get really desperate there's always club comps?!!


----------



## benken25 (27/3/12)

looks like i will be brewing a porter this weekend be off topic but did anyone enter anything in the toowoomba show home brew catagory


----------



## RdeVjun (27/3/12)

Not me BenKen25, too busy to even think about it, the local shop sometimes has a few though. I'll have to keep an eye out for results, fingers crossed! :icon_cheers:


----------



## benken25 (27/3/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Not me BenKen25, too busy to even think about it, the local shop sometimes has a few though. I'll have to keep an eye out for results, fingers crossed! :icon_cheers:




yeah i put a couple in first time i have put a brew in a comp or anything so fingers crossed


----------



## RdeVjun (27/3/12)

BenKen25 said:


> yeah i put a couple in first time i have put a brew in a comp or anything so fingers crossed


Cool, go for it, got to be a worthwhile experience and you should get some useful feedback, could even nab a few gongs! :super: 
Hope your Porter works out, I've got a hunch on that particular weekend at a beer festival a Robust or Baltic in themselves may be worth just a little more, but nail a Brown brilliantly and quality could be enough. It is a 'best of show' affair, so no formal scoring as such but line them all up one against the other and within one tasting round there's a handful which qualify for a second go, pick the winner and runner up from those.


----------



## winkle (27/3/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Cool, go for it, got to be a worthwhile experience and you should get some useful feedback, could even nab a few gongs! :super:
> Hope your Porter works out, I've got a hunch on that particular weekend at a beer festival a Robust or Baltic in themselves may be worth just a little more, but nail a Brown brilliantly and quality could be enough. It is a 'best of show' affair, so no formal scoring as such but line them all up one against the other and within one tasting round there's a handful which qualify for a second go, pick the winner and runner up from those.



Ahh, so it's not strictly judged to style is that correct? Could be Robust Porters at 10 paces Nick.


----------



## benken25 (27/3/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Cool, go for it, got to be a worthwhile experience and you should get some useful feedback, could even nab a few gongs! :super:
> Hope your Porter works out, I've got a hunch on that particular weekend at a beer festival a Robust or Baltic in themselves may be worth just a little more, but nail a Brown brilliantly and quality could be enough. It is a 'best of show' affair, so no formal scoring as such but line them all up one against the other and within one tasting round there's a handful which qualify for a second go, pick the winner and runner up from those.


Haha thanks for the heads up i have all the grains i need for a porter might have to get some hops but Hmm. really loooking forward to this

:lol:


----------



## tallie (27/3/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Stop the bus! Its Porter! Sanity has prevailed and any of the three BJCP types will be accepted. B)
> 
> The Cow are just finalising the prize details before announcing it officially, probably later this week or the weekend. Any questions: [email protected]



Thanks for following that up RdeV, and for the guidance Ross. By happy coincidence, my next brewday just so happens to include a porter  

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## RdeVjun (27/3/12)

You'd really have to ask the comp organisers winkle! Just a hunch, remember it could be that I'm just speaking out my arse!
FWIW, last year was EIPA, which does narrow the possibilities somewhat, however this year seems to be a bit less proscriptive (I'm thanking his noodliness its not actually RIS after all) and I feel there's perhaps opportunity there for a bit of bias towards, shall we say, one particular end of the spectrum. It will of course depend on the judges and the directions they're given, the whole of BJCP class 12 will have to factor in there somewhere.


----------



## RdeVjun (27/3/12)

tallie, I've been brewing a whole series of lagers, one more to go and I should be back into ales again, we can guess what the first will be!  However I may well be moving house in amongst all this... :angry:


----------



## potof4x (28/3/12)

Looking forward to the weekend, up to luck though whether or not I'll be working. RIS is just about finished fermenting, chalk that one up to experience. Thanks to ralph, I've been stepping up my fist slant he gave me, a 1026 Cask ale. Perfect for porters...

Talking to Phil last week, maybe the bands this year are not going to be so hardcore on the Friday night! With the bottle shop shut he is able to focus more time on the events now and looks like this one will be a cracker. Hope to catch some of you there!


----------



## leahy268 (28/3/12)

Never brewed a porter before..
Will see what time I get..
Maybe I might give it a go..


----------



## benken25 (28/3/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Cool, go for it, got to be a worthwhile experience and you should get some useful feedback, could even nab a few gongs! :super:
> Hope your Porter works out, I've got a hunch on that particular weekend at a beer festival a Robust or Baltic in themselves may be worth just a little more, but nail a Brown brilliantly and quality could be enough. It is a 'best of show' affair, so no formal scoring as such but line them all up one against the other and within one tasting round there's a handful which qualify for a second go, pick the winner and runner up from those.




Found out i got a 1st and a 3rd in the specialty class for my pale ales my stouts did no good but im bloody happy with the results :super: 

:beer:


----------



## RdeVjun (31/3/12)

That's awesome, congratulations! B)


----------



## goomboogo (31/3/12)

BenKen25 said:


> Found out i got a 1st and a 3rd in the specialty class for my pale ales my stouts did no good but im bloody happy with the results :super:
> 
> :beer:



Congratulations. How detailed were the feedback sheets?


----------



## Paul H (31/3/12)

Ross said:


> Phil rang me today for some guidance... I thought porter made a lot more sense
> 
> cheers Ross



Oh **** it, & I would have won it as well with my RIS, maybe next time...

Cheers

Paul


----------



## benken25 (31/3/12)

goomboogo said:


> Congratulations. How detailed were the feedback sheets?




not to sure yet have been down to the brew shop to collect anything yet i will let you know


----------



## RdeVjun (18/4/12)

Hooray, an announcement!


> Home Brew Competition - this year we are looking for a Porter as per Section 12 of the BJCP guidelines (see link below) The winning beer will be launched at Octoberfest to much fanfare


This might be the link.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/5/12)

Are the entry forms and dates out yet? I've been on their site but cant find it.

Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun (7/5/12)

No sign of them yet Brad. All I can guess is that as per last year entries must be handed over by midday on the festival Saturday (9th June), keep an eye on the SC blog, fb or announce I suppose.


----------



## winkle (8/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Are the entry forms and dates out yet? I've been on their site but cant find it.
> 
> Cheers



You going up for it Brad?, was really worthwhile last year :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (8/5/12)

winkle said:


> You going up for it Brad?, was really worthwhile last year :icon_cheers:



I'd love to go up Winkle, not sure how funds will be though  .



Cheers


----------



## stillscottish (13/5/12)

I'm off that weekend. :beerbang: 

Anyone know about tickets, prices etc? There's nothing on their website atm.


----------



## winkle (13/5/12)

stillscottish said:


> I'm off that weekend. :beerbang:
> 
> Anyone know about tickets, prices etc? There's nothing on their website atm.



Dunno but the package deals were very good value last time


----------



## stillscottish (23/5/12)

F&^%ng work. I'm not off that weekend any more. :angry: 

There will be words with the boss tomorrow.


----------



## winkle (23/5/12)

stillscottish said:


> F&^%ng work. I'm not off that weekend any more. :angry:
> 
> There will be words with the boss tomorrow.



Boo hiss.
Phil might post up a live video feed so you could watch what you are missing out on whilst at work Campbell :icon_cheers:


----------



## stillscottish (24/5/12)

winkle said:


> Boo hiss.
> Phil might post up a live video feed so you could watch what you are missing out on whilst at work Campbell :icon_cheers:



Negotiations are under way. And I've told him what the outcome has to be :lol:


----------



## RdeVjun (28/5/12)

A few more details and the Home Brew Competition Entry Form are now available. Entries close midday Saturday June 9, 2012, winners announced Sunday June 10.
Info: Milking the Cow Beer Lovers Festival, 8th- 10th June at the Spotted Cow Hotel, cnr Campbell and Ruthven Streets Toowoomba. So that's the weekend after next, note that would be the long one (11th June is a public holiday in Qld).
Thirsty Critters is putting together a bus from Brisbane by the looks.


----------



## winkle (28/5/12)

I'm in for the Friday/Saturday, looking foward to it :icon_cheers: 
Sunday will be a long day


----------



## RdeVjun (28/5/12)

Ditto winkle, I'm in the process of stashing brownie points to redeem over that weekend! B)
We get at least a day off for recovery, predict a few camped on the couch in front of the box, sipping fruit juice, still in jimjams and hopefully not too much pain. :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle (29/5/12)

Milking the Cow Festival, yep - it'll be unforgetable.
View attachment 54868


----------



## stillscottish (30/5/12)

Just booked the motel. I'll b there for lunch Friday hopefully :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (30/5/12)

stillscottish said:


> Just booked the motel. I'll b there for lunch Friday hopefully :beerbang:


Getting a few in early? I don't expect to get there before 5pm  
(Note to self - Campbell will be friggen hard to understand, hopefully there'll be some Billy Bs to catch up with)


----------



## stillscottish (30/5/12)

You know the motto.........
"If it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing"

Will that be Billy B's Lite, Blonde or Gold?


----------



## winkle (30/5/12)

stillscottish said:


> You know the motto.........
> "If it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing"
> 
> Will that be Billy B's Lite, Blonde or Gold?



Now, now, I'm sure we'll be perfect gentlemen and we'll have Ralph there as sergeant-at-arms. Did you get your porter brewed in time for the comp?

(Ahem, Billy Bs lite Golden Apple beer naturally)


----------



## NickB (30/5/12)

Are people moteling for the weekend, or what's the plans?

Thinking about it. Yet to determine wether I'm dreaming or not


----------



## winkle (30/5/12)

NickB said:


> Are people moteling for the weekend, or what's the plans?
> 
> Thinking about it. Yet to determine wether I'm dreaming or not



Moteling, park benches are soooo last season.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/5/12)

I'll probs be there on the Sunday, leave some beer for us blokes.


----------



## WSC (30/5/12)

Room booked, already to go.


----------



## winkle (31/5/12)

Does anyone know which Breweries are putting beers on ?


----------



## Ross (31/5/12)

Perry,

We are supplying 8 beers as follows:

Cunning Ninjas Imp IPA (10.7%) - Dangerously sessionable Imperial Black IPA. Intense aroma of piney citrus mixed with ginger nut & marmalade leads into similar flavours combined with a peppery spiciness. The finish is long & bitter.
Rum Barrel Aged Baltic Porter (approx 8.7%) Baltic Porter aged in bourbon rum barrels & infused with cacao nibs (raw chocolate). Tastes like liquid rum balls.
Red Bellied Black - Imperial Red Ale (9.9%). Raise your glass to the light & this beer shows off its beautiful red underbelly. Intense tropical piney aromas lead into fruity tropical flavours with hints of honeydew melon & ginger. Dangerously sessionable, due to a unique subtle tartness derived from our secret spice ingredient. Beware its bite.
Bacchus Sticke (6.1%) Sticke meaning special, is an Alt beer brewed a couple of times a year in Germany. Big malty version of an Alt.
Hibiscus Ale (4.4%) - This Hibiscus infused ale is bright pink. Low bitterness with a fresh mixed berry, tropical fruit aroma/flavour, it finishes slightly tart making this a great thirst quencher.
Bacchus Belgian Mocha Coffee Stout (6.9%) Belgian Stout with Cocao & 500gms of the finest cold steeped coffee. This beer is all about the coffee.
Elderflower Summer Ale (4.4%) A light refreshing English Ale made with Elderflowers. The elderflowers give it a lovely floral aroma & unique taste. 
Celtic Organic Heather Ale (5.1%) - Celtic red ale with organic heather tips, originally used throughout Ireland & Scotland before hops. Easy drinking nutty tasting ale with a nice floral aroma.


Looking forward to a big weekend....

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (31/5/12)

Ross said:


> Perry,
> 
> We are supplying 8 beers as follows:
> 
> ...



I foresee a Alt session coming up :icon_chickcheers: ( + I'll send a pic for Batz to enjoy in his donga)


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (31/5/12)

Ross said:


> Perry,
> 
> We are supplying 8 beers as follows:
> 
> ...




Id love to have a crack at that red bellied black. its got me salivating........


----------



## stillscottish (31/5/12)

Ross said:


> The finish is long & bitter.



Just like my Sunday, I suspect. <_<


----------



## WSC (31/5/12)

winkle said:


> Does anyone know which Breweries are putting beers on ?



4 Hearts Brewing are sending:
Pale Ale
Summer Wheat
IPA
Wein Lager
Coal Miners Stout
Imperial Stout

I also know there is some Yeastie Boys kegs going up and they have a keg of LC Dreadnought that's been aging.

Cheers,
Wade


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/5/12)

The website is pretty vague. Is it just a rock up and get wankered affair, or is there a timetable of happenings?


----------



## winkle (1/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> The website is pretty vague. Is it just a rock up and get wankered affair, or is there a timetable of happenings?



There will be a plan, and the days will be structured with things like masterclasses, bands etc. As usual the plan will only last until the first contact with the punters and then someone will pull out or get sick - but it won't really matter much - there will be enough happening to enjoy yourself, if last year is anything to go by.
And getting wankered can lead to some amusement _(like buying a round of Rexx Attitude when its your shout)_


----------



## WSC (5/6/12)

Beer list so farfrom FB)


Little Creatures Dreadnought Stout 
Baccus Cunning Ninjas Imp IPA
Baccuss Rum Barrel Aged Baltic Porter
Baccuss Red Bellied Black
Bacchus Sticke
Bacchus Hibiscus Ale
Bacchus Belgian Mocha Coffee Stout 
Little Creatures The Quiet American 
2011 Coopers Vintage 
4 Hearts 4 Degrees Pale Ale 
4 Hearts Summer Wheat 
4 Hearts IPA 
4 Hearts Wein Lager 
4 Hearts Coal Miners Stout 
Stone and Wood Mash Collective 
4 Hearts Imperial Bourbon Stout 
Yeastie Bye Bye Badman 
Yeastie Pot Kettle Black 
Yeastie Digital IPA
Invercargill Saison 
Hitachino XH 
Beer Here Hoptilicus 
North Coast Acme California IPA 
Beer Here Whitecat
Old Rasputin Imperial Stout 
North Coast Pranqster


----------



## Ross (5/6/12)

Beer list so farcorrected)


Little Creatures Dreadnought Stout 
Bacchus Cunning Ninjas Imp IPA
Bacchus Rum Barrel Aged Baltic Porter
Baccus Red Bellied Black
Bacchus Sticke
Bacchus Hibiscus Ale
Bacchus Belgian Mocha Coffee Stout 
Bacchus ElderFlower Summer Ale
Bacchus Celtic Organic Heather Ale
Little Creatures The Quiet American 
2011 Coopers Vintage 
4 Hearts 4 Degrees Pale Ale 
4 Hearts Summer Wheat 
4 Hearts IPA 
4 Hearts Wein Lager 
4 Hearts Coal Miners Stout 
Stone and Wood Mash Collective 
4 Hearts Imperial Bourbon Stout 
Yeastie Bye Bye Badman 
Yeastie Pot Kettle Black 
Yeastie Digital IPA
Invercargill Saison 
Hitachino XH 
Beer Here Hoptilicus 
North Coast Acme California IPA 
Beer Here Whitecat
Old Rasputin Imperial Stout 
North Coast Pranqster



cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (5/6/12)

WSC said:


> Beer list so farfrom FB)
> 
> 
> Little Creatures Dreadnought Stout
> ...



A pint of each should do the job


----------



## chunckious (5/6/12)

Holy shit that's a good list!
Jealous.


----------



## RdeVjun (5/6/12)

Aye, can't complain about the list. Staying at GF's, should do the decent thing and slip the old leg over- talk about paying for the privilege of getting on the piss. B)


----------



## winkle (8/6/12)

Getting right keen for this now, should belly up at the bar around 5.30pm :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## WSC (8/6/12)

Any updates from those at the cow with skynet interphones?

See you tomorrow!


----------



## WSC (8/6/12)

News just in...taps look like this tonight:

Cascade 1st harvest, amasia, coopers vintage 2011, Budvar, quiet American, leffe brune, hitachino XH, Rogers, Bacchus coffee stout, Bacchus rum porter, old Rasputin, 4 Degrees Pale


----------



## clarkey7 (8/6/12)

WSC said:


> News just in...taps look like this tonight:
> 
> Cascade 1st harvest, amasia, coopers vintage 2011, Budvar, quiet American, leffe brune, hitachino XH, Rogers, Bacchus coffee stout, Bacchus rum porter, old Rasputin, 4 Degrees Pale


See you and the guys who got a head start on us in the morning !!

PB


----------



## RdeVjun (9/6/12)

Righto, I'm packed and heading for the hills. B)


----------



## Smokomark (9/6/12)

Wish I was there.
I'm in Sydney for the weekend. Couldn't get seats at Harts yesterday arvo.
On the way to Manly now.
I can feel a 4 pines coming on.


----------



## winkle (10/6/12)

A few pics of the alcoholic blur that was the cow festival.



Yep beers on tap.


A nice Alt for Batz to look at.


Before the boilermakers kicked in.


Time out corner.


----------



## Florian (10/6/12)

More! More!


----------



## [email protected] (10/6/12)

winkle said:


> A few pics of the alcoholic blur that was the cow festival.
> View attachment 55128
> 
> Yep beers on tap



Just one more digital ipa it wont hurt!

Or should we goto the time out corner?


----------



## winkle (11/6/12)

Florian said:


> More! More!



Where were you?
_(Mind you, you could have been the on Saturday evening and I wouldn't have noticed - I needed a few hours or so in the time out corner myself)_
BTW Friday nite was great, excepting for the unhappy ending for Campbell (the scars will fade in time mate  )


----------



## stillscottish (11/6/12)

Best root of the night h34r:


----------



## stillscottish (11/6/12)

Here's a few from Friday night. By saturday I only had 1 good hand (long story) and it was for holding beer, not cameras.

Beer Tragic(s)




Ladies Night




No comment required




Through a glass, darkly.




The Godfather of Beer




End of the Night


----------



## [email protected] (14/6/12)

Was there any news from the homebrew comp announcement on the Sunday?


----------



## RdeVjun (14/6/12)

abc said:


> Was there any news from the homebrew comp announcement on the Sunday?


I wasn't able to make it on the day, so I'd like to know too. Can't seem to find it out... and not for the want of trying either. Come on you lot, someone from around here must have been there? 
Oh, maybe a kit took it out? How jolly awesome would that be?? h34r:


----------



## benken25 (15/6/12)

RdeVjun said:


> I wasn't able to make it on the day, so I'd like to know too. Can't seem to find it out... and not for the want of trying either. Come on you lot, someone from around here must have been there?
> Oh, maybe a kit took it out? How jolly awesome would that be?? h34r:



I was there on sunday at 4 but i never heard the winner called as far as i know. As far as i know it wasnt me <_<


----------



## clarkey7 (15/6/12)

RdeVjun said:


> I wasn't able to make it on the day, so I'd like to know too. Can't seem to find it out... and not for the want of trying either. Come on you lot, someone from around here must have been there?
> Oh, maybe a kit took it out? How jolly awesome would that be?? h34r:


tallie won !!
Chocolate Porter...


----------



## RdeVjun (15/6/12)

Awesome job tallie, congratulations! :beer: 
Give us all the gory details, hey?

And three cheers for PB ! (Ps. I'll be in touch next week to talk shop)


----------



## tallie (15/6/12)

Pocket Beers said:


> tallie won !!
> Chocolate Porter...






RdeVjun said:


> Awesome job tallie, congratulations! :beer:
> Give us all the gory details, hey?
> 
> And three cheers for PB ! (Ps. I'll be in touch next week to talk shop)


Thanks guys, I'm stoked! I've been waiting for the official announcement, but I guess it's out of the bag now. The list I saw had Angus in second place and Pocket Beers in 3rd, so I'm in good company!

I had another bottle of the beer tonight and am really happy with it. It's a robust porter base with about 10g/L cocoa. I'll have some with me at BABBs this month so feel free to hit me up for some!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## benken25 (16/6/12)

tallie said:


> Thanks guys, I'm stoked! I've been waiting for the official announcement, but I guess it's out of the bag now. The list I saw had Angus in second place and Pocket Beers in 3rd, so I'm in good company!
> 
> I had another bottle of the beer tonight and am really happy with it. It's a robust porter base with about 10g/L cocoa. I'll have some with me at BABBs this month so feel free to hit me up for some!
> 
> ...



congradulations. I also entered a choc porter but i used cocoa nibs might brew again with cocoa and taste if there is a differnence 10g/L sounds like a lot does it really come through


----------



## DU99 (16/6/12)

congrat's


----------



## tallie (26/9/12)

Just a quick update to let you know that my winning chocolate porter recipe has been brewed and will be on tap at The Spotted Cow *this weekend* as part of their Oktoberfest! I'll be up there on Saturday from about lunchtime - looking forward to it :beerbang: 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## potof4x (20/10/12)

Tallie's beer is still on tap at the Cow, sipping on one now and loving the balance of malt and bitter choc.
Big night here tonight with the 'gurge on stage!


----------



## winkle (1/5/13)

Re-bootin' a thread because -



> Milking the Cow Beer Lovers Festival
> 
> Date: 7th, 8th, 9th June 2013


Might take it slowly on the Saturday this time.


----------



## [email protected] (3/5/13)

What drinking spirits and beer in the boiler maker class at 2pm wasn't taking it easy :-/


----------



## winkle (3/5/13)

abc said:


> What drinking spirits and beer in the boiler maker class at 2pm wasn't taking it easy :-/


Right there was where the wheels fell off


----------



## tallie (6/6/13)

Anyone going up this weekend? I'll be there tomorrow night and probably 'til just after lunch on Saturday.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## winkle (6/6/13)

Bah - I'd booked us in for a "lunch" thingy on Saturday in the Valley before checking the date of MTC :unsure: . You'll have to fill in for me Tallie (just stagger about with glazed eyes, spilling drinks, and mumbling about hops) and keep an eye on that lager-lout Ralph. I'll be there next year!


----------



## tallie (6/6/13)

winkle said:


> You'll have to fill in for me Tallie (just stagger about with glazed eyes, spilling drinks, and mumbling about hops) and keep an eye on that lager-lout Ralph.


I'm sure I can manage that! Ralph, are you going to be around?


----------



## earle (6/6/13)

Some members of Toow SOBA will be there tomorrow night. I've just won some tickets to tomorrow night )))


----------



## BPH87 (6/6/13)

Lucky Bastard!


----------



## mash head (6/6/13)

Funny name, whats the next one going to be called; Tickets for the gravy train. Or Flogging the horse


----------



## bradsbrew (6/6/13)

greg simons said:


> Funny name, whats the next one going to be called; Tickets for the gravy train. Or Flogging the horse


The pubs called the Spotted Cow, used to be called The Luckona Hotel until the late eighties. I used to go there every friday arv to pick up my pay, back in the day when my boss went to the bank and collected the cash then met us at the pub, I was an apprentice so we usually had a few pots on tick until the boss got there with the pays I was quite annoyed when they painted it and put all those cows on it, then the yuppies came along and it was packed every friday by the time we got there, so the boss let us knock off 30mins early so we could get there and save him a seat. Wasn't the beer line up they have now, they had stout but i wasn't going to drink that "burnt vege water" , they had a deal that if you could drink five pints of stout you get to keep the dimple handle pint glass but not to many took them up because its toowoomba in the eighties when guiness was some shit that the poms drink and crown lager was the shizzle. Nice fried potato skins but, that was fancy.

Now stout and dark ales are my favourites. Amazing,

Memories from the corner of my mind...........................

Must get back up there one day.

cheers


----------



## mash head (6/6/13)

Nice story Brad. Memories only make you wish you were still young and fit.


----------



## benken25 (6/6/13)

just dropped in and tried stone and woods stone beer. its bloody nice got talking to Phil and he ended up giving me a ticket. its shaping up to be a great weekend


----------



## Beersuit (6/6/13)

So what are tickets worth Ben? What beers are going to be in tap?


----------



## benken25 (6/6/13)

Beersuit said:


> So what are tickets worth Ben? What beers are going to be in tap?


Phil is selling them for $20 gets you 2 beers and some food. there are heaps of beers on I didn't get the full list from him but there is noisy minor, red duck, green beacon, kooninda, beer here. for starters


----------



## RdeVjun (8/6/13)

tallie said:


> Ralph, are you going to be around?


Perhaps late this afternoon/ evening or tomorrow, unsure TBH (its a long story, another elderly canine crisis...  ). Will give it a try though. :beer:


----------



## earle (9/6/13)

Just home from some lunch and beer at the cow. Was pretty quiet down there. Was keen for some beer here vintner ale which wasn't available Friday night but still doesn't seem to have been tapped.


----------



## RdeVjun (10/6/13)

Yep earle, one of the irritating things in past years has been random timing of the tapping of particular kegs in the passport, if tapped at all.
The local rag has a few pics. Sadly I wasn't able to get along, looks like attendance was disappointingly low.
It is also disappointing that the homebrew competition has been deleted from this year's festival, although based on past efforts in regards to prizes then perhaps that's not such a bad thing. :angry:


----------



## benken25 (10/6/13)

RdeVjun said:


> Yep earle, one of the irritating things in past years has been random timing of the tapping of particular kegs in the passport, if tapped at all.
> The local rag has a few pics. Sadly I wasn't able to get along, looks like attendance was disappointingly low.
> It is also disappointing that the homebrew competition has been deleted from this year's festival, although based on past efforts in regards to prizes then perhaps that's not such a bad thing.


Totally agree the couple of kegs that I was looking forward to trying didn't get tapped. that I know of. was there Friday and Saturday both times there was a good crowd not as big as previous years though. less beers aswell :blink:


----------

